# Oto Catfish vs Corydoras Catfish



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

They serve different purposes, and have very different personalities, so it's really up to what you are looking for. Oto would would be an algae eater, and the cory is more of a scavenger of regular fish food.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

mitchfish9 said:


> They serve different purposes, and have very different personalities, so it's really up to what you are looking for. Oto would would be an algae eater, and the cory is more of a scavenger of regular fish food.


Agreed. I Like them both. Just depends on what you like.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I have half a dozen of each and they do perform very different duties in the tank. I suggest both of them vs. a pleco.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah they aren't as much of a poop machin like plecos are. Plus they are nice active fish.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Their Two different fish, I have both and the ottos eat algea and the Cory's eat fish food and clean up the bottom


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

Totally different. Get a bunch of Corys. Depending on tank size, like 10 or more. After the tank has been running for several months, assuming it is well planted, add a dozen Ottos. Something to concider...before introducing Ottos, let a nice amount of diatoms accumulate on the rear and side glass. They will chow it down while acclimating to your tank.


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

You're comparing apples to oranges.


----------

